
Ask HN: What was your favourite interview? - martythemaniak
We hear tons of horror stories about bad interviews in our industry, but I&#x27;d be interested to hear whether there were any interviews people actually liked and still felt that it fairly tested their aptitude, regardless of whether it resulted in an offer or not.
======
eucryphia
I asked for an early interview in 1998 as I had a month's consultancy lined up
overseas. The interview went very well, there seemed to be some strange
interaction between two of the interviewers. One kept asking me about my
weaknesses and the other backing me up on my answers. It turned out later the
senior intervieweress only hired women, the person I was going to work for
wanted my deep industry experience and an outsider. He won out.

I made certain the interviweress never regretted hiring me.

